# Thanks to Goob



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I took my 8-year-old son on a 3 day backpacking trip into the Ruby Mountains in Nevada this week. One fine evening I was taking it all in and caught this great alpenglow shot. I remembered a thread from way back where Goob taught us all about the majesty of alpenglow sharing several pictures from his travels. Well Goob, this one's to you! Many thanks for the tidbits of knowledge you have shared throughout the years!-----SS


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Gorgeous picture - thanks for sharing!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That "glow" reminds me of Thomas Kinkade painting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's a goodun.

Kind words, thank you sir.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

My buddy Isaac died last October, he would always talk about going to the Ruby mountains to find Himalayan snow****


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Ha, can’t believe it thinks snow**** is a swear


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I love the Rubies! Hope you are ok if I share a pic from my last year's muzzy hunt on them--more glow!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I love the Rubies! Hope you are ok if I share a pic from my last year's muzzy hunt on them--more glow!


Hey Airborne….did you ever do a post after your deer hunt? How did that go?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

It went well but I don't want to 'inspire demand' so to speak. I'll text ya some pics


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ray said:


> Ha, can’t believe it thinks snow**** is a swear


Its ok to prick yer finger but you can't finger your *#!&%**.


----------

